# MLCS Router Bits Rated?



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I recently purchased several small router bits from MLCS Woodworking.com. When I received my order I was really surprised and disappointed to find two of the bits were MADE in CHINA. ( no warnings). In particular, 1/4" by 3/4" w 1/4" shank, double flute, straight bits. Even at a measley $5.00 each they are not worth a penny, since the cutting edge is done after only a few cuts in Maple wood. Has anyone else run into similar "deals" on their site?? I will definately be more careful in future.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi , next time try the 

Katana® bits from MLCS they are the same as the WhiteSide bits

Katana® State Of The Art Premium Router Bits

========


bcfunburst said:


> I recently purchased several small router bits from MLCS Woodworking.com. When I received my order I was really surprised and disappointed to find two of the bits were MADE in CHINA. ( no warnings). In particular, 1/4" by 3/4" w 1/4" shank, double flute, straight bits. Even at a measley $5.00 each they are not worth a penny, since the cutting edge is done after only a few cuts in Maple wood. Has anyone else run into similar "deals" on their site?? I will definately be more careful in future.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Katana is the way to go.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Reg, as far as I know all the MLCS bits are manufactured off shore. This does not mean they are poor quality. Whiteside is top rated by everyone. You get what you pay for.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks Guys! I just had confirmation from MLCS about their router bits and YES, their line of router bits are ALL made in China. They told me that their sister Co., American Eagle makes all their router bits in USA. Personally, I have had far better success with North American products over all.
Where are the Katana bits manufactured??
I think from now on I will just go with Lee Valley Tools, a trusted merchant, and ask where the item is made.


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

It's really important in how the bits are made, as I've used several different brands, and a good majority are made in Asia. Whiteside and Amana are the two I go to if I want long lasting quality, as I've had good results with both. Freud bits are not too bad, and they are one of the few who make a 1/16" bit that I use a lot on fiberglass composite.

However, after stating the above, I have used, and still own some bits made in China that perform admirably. I think it's all in which Chinese company made them. One thing I learned is that if it's a really poor quality bit, you'll notice vibration in the router, at once, that you wont with a quality bit. If its rougher work, say in pine, and for a jig/fixture, then use a cheap one, but if its for furniture, etc, use a good one.

Here's the three things to look for in bits; how long do they stay sharp, how thick is the carbide, and do they cause any vibration at all?

If your going to loan one, loan a cheap one. A buddy of mine loaned out a set of quality bits, and the guy used them to cut the sheet metal body on a derby car!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Go With What You Know*



WillMatney said:


> It's really important in how the bits are made, as I've used several different brands, and a good majority are made in Asia. Whiteside and Amana are the two I go to if I want long lasting quality, as I've had good results with both. Freud bits are not too bad, and they are one of the few who make a 1/16" bit that I use a lot on fiberglass composite.
> 
> However, after stating the above, I have used, and still own some bits made in China that perform admirably. I think it's all in which Chinese company made them. One thing I learned is that if it's a really poor quality bit, you'll notice vibration in the router, at once, that you wont with a quality bit. If its rougher work, say in pine, and for a jig/fixture, then use a cheap one, but if its for furniture, etc, use a good one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Will! It seems only common sense when you put it like that. Any bits that vibrate, I just toss them. RPMs are too serious on a router to play with such danger. I'll just use the brands I know and pay the price for good quality. I mostly work with hardwoods for boxes and furniture. Cheap just makes a mess. Oh! I learned about lending tools 40 yrs ago!! DON'T. It's even possible to lose best friends by lending tools!!:no:


----------

